# Problem connecting Tenda W302R router to internet



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Win 7 system

Am having problems connecting a Tenda W302R router to the internet. [It HAS worked before some time ago, but there were some kind of password problems, & I switched to an inferior Netgear router supplied by Virgin. Now I need the n connectivity].

My computer browser DOES connect to the router. And a setup disk also connects.

After using the setup wizard, wh. identifies a Static connection, and entering all the settings [see below] , I Apply and Reboot the router from the wizard.

The computer then tries to identify the router, (wh. it classifies as Network 2, a work network), but fails.

I switch the two WAN, LAN cables back to my netgear router - & the computer instantly recognises that router..

Any ideas how I can rectify the situation? Thanks for any help

Settings
[n.b each time I run ipconfig /all I get slightly different settings/addresses - & sometimes 1, sometimes 2 DNS Servers]

IP address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway :192.168.1.1
DNS Servers 192.168.1.1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

compare the WAN settings on the netgear and the tenda - make sure you are setting everything up correctly

turn everything off and then switch each device back on and post an ipconfig /all & ping tests here

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for reply. Hope this is ok - patchy because the Ctrl C didn't work properly - so most copied manually or from browser-router.

Switched off routers & did tests: [

NETGEAR ROUTER

Current IP Address: 77.99.128.98

[ipconfig]

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mike-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000
Physical Adress..... 00-1D-60-0B-BF-6D
dhcp eNABLED.... Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled... Yes
IPv4 Address.....................192.168.1.2(preferred)
Subnet MaSK......................255.255.255.0
Default Gateway :192.168.1.1
DHCP Server :192.168.1.1

DNS Servers 192.168.1.1
Netbios.......Enabled

***************

[ping]

pinging 192.168.1.1
Sent 4 received 4 lost 0
Average 1ms

pinging google.com
sent 4 received 4 lost 0
Avge= 39ms

******************
TENDA ROUTER

[Nothing from checikip.dyndns.org]

[ipconfig]

Network Status

Connection Status	Disconnect
WAN IP	192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0
Gateway	192.168.0.1
Primary DNS Server	192.168.0.1
Secondary DNS Server	192.168.0.1
Connection Mode	Static IP

Service Status

WAN IP	192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0
Gateway	192.168.0.1
DHCP Server	Enable
NAT Enable
Firewall Enable

******************

ping

pinging 192.168.1.1
Sent 4 received 4 lost 4

ping google.com
could not find host

*****************

Network Status

Connection Status	Disconnect
WAN IP	192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0
Gateway	192.168.0.1
Primary DNS Server	192.168.0.1
Secondary DNS Server	192.168.0.1
Connection Mode	Static IP

Service Status

WAN IP	192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0
Gateway	192.168.0.1
DHCP Server	Enable
NAT Enable
Firewall Enable

******************

ping

pinging 192.168.1.1
Sent 4 received 4 lost 4

ping google.com
could not find host

*****************


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that you are indicating that your "modem" is a modem/router combo and is using the same LAN subnet (192.168.0.x) as the Tenda. If so, change one of them to something else; for example 192.168.3.x. Check to see if the Dhcp server address range changes automatically or whether you need to change it accordingly.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Many thanks Terrynet - but the tech details here are largely mystical to me! Googled how to change DHCP server, & came up with stuff below - is this what I should do when connected to the Tenda router (or can I just type "ipconfig renew" in Cmd ? Or...? [Am on Win 7] Thanks again

[Googled:]
November 17, 2010 at 1:38 pm
Step 1
Click the Windows "Start" button and select "Control Panel." Double-click "Network Connections." In this section, double-click "LAN Connection." This opens the configuration tool to set the IP address of the server.
Step 2
Select "TCP/IP" from the list of configured network applications and click the "Properties" button. This opens a new configuration window.
Step 3
Select "Use the following IP address" to set a static IP for the server. Enter the IP address chosen for the server in the first textbox that is activated.
Step 4
Enter the subnet mask and default gateway for the server. The default gateway is usually the router on the local network or the DSL or cable modem on a small, home network.
Step 5
Enter the DNS server address. The DNS servers are separate servers on the network. For small, home networks, the DNS server is provided by your service provider.
Step 6
Click the "Ok" button to save the settings. Click "Ok" again at the general LAN properties window.
Step 7
Renew settings on local computers. Computers that use the DHCP server for configuration need to be rebooted. You can also use the DOS command prompt to renew settings. The "ipconfig -renew" command refreshes the settings on client computers on the network.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no - that is explaining how to set a fixed IP address on a PC and has nothing to do with the router settings 

whats the make and model of the modem


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I could have said "educated guess" in place of "think that you are indicating." You really should confirm that I am right before making any changes. My suggestion is useless if you don't have a modem/router combo or if it is not using the same LAN addresses as the Tenda.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry but the whole server/address/subnet etc. confuses me.

Re modem it's a basic Virgin internet modem - on back says

Trade Name : Ambit [from China]
Model No E08C013.00

BTW the netgear connection to the 2nd computer is fairly strong today - 4 out of 5 bars [vs 2 yesterday] - is that kind of variation common?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Ambit E08C013.00 is a modem router combo. I did not find a user manual. Found a couple places that say the default LAN subnet is 192.168.0.x and one that says 192.168.100.x.

The Tenda W302R user manual says the default LAN IP address is 192.168.0.1. Suggest you change it. Instructions for that are in Chap. 5 and the Dhcp server is in Chap. 7. Chapter 4 gives login instructions.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

TerryNet - Thanks for taking so much trouble with manual, but doesn't seem to work.

I first changed LAN IP per Chap 5 to preferred address on ipconfig - 192.168.0.100. I applied but Windows came up with "IP address conflict" - "another computer on this network has same ID address" - and the operation didn't complete. And I could no longer connect to the router at all.

Reset. Tried new preferred address on ipconfig - 192.168.0.101 - seemed to complete. But again, could no longer connect to router.

And same Windows message re address conflict in background

Switched back to netgear router - and taskbar icon showed Internet access PLUS Unidentified network - and I couldn't connect to the net now.

So restarted, and now at least I have netgear net connection back and no more "unidentified network.".


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I (earlier post) suggested changing the LAN IP to 192.168.3.something.  To be more explicit, use 192.168.3.1. The important thing is to change it to something *different *from 192.168.*0*.x.

Then look at the Dhcp server. If the 3rd number has also changed to 3 you are good to go. Else, change that 3rd number to 3.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Well changed LAN as suggested - OK. DHCP came up as you said - 192.168.3.100. No change to net non-access though. So did Setup Wizard - changed all settings to new address, and rebooted router.

Windows started Identifying but still couldn't connect -- troubleshooting said it couldn't connect to DNS Server .

At present, !P address on ipconfig is 192.168.3.100 & all rest Default Gateway/DHCP Server - & 2 x DNS Servers are all 192.168.3.1.

Should I change something?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's the WAN status of the Tenda router? Did it get a good IP, Default Gateway, DNS?


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Everything was/is changed to 192.168.3.1 as you suggested- and that's the address the browser now connects to Tenda - except the ip, which is 192.168.3.100.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but that's what I said at end of my last post.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I understood that your computer is getting an apparently good IP configuration from the router. Can you still login to the Tenda? Check the WAN (or Internet) status to see what, if any, IP configuration it got from the Ambit?


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

That's what I said - I have to log in to the Tenda now on 192.168.3.1 - and I checked the figures on both the browser and ipconfig. The main ip & also the ip listed for the DHCP server are 192.168.3.100. All the others are 192.168.3.1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In post # 3 you included ...



> Network Status
> 
> Connection Status Disconnect
> WAN IP 192.168.0.100
> ...


That was status of one of the routers connected to the Ambit, right? So, did you change the LAN on both the Ambit and Tenda?


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

How do I change the LAN on the Ambit?/modem? I haven't tried to do anything to that - & don't know how.

In the sections you quote, the Network WAN IP' is now 192.168.3.100 and the Service IP is 192.168.3.1. And the servers and gateway are now 192.168.3.1

If it's any use, the Routing Table shows the "Destination IP" as 192.168.3.0 with 0.0.0.0 below and the comparable figs for Gateway as 0.0.0.0 and 192.168.3.1


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It could be that the Tenda is just plain defective in a way that I've never come across before. Here's what I suggest ...

Reset it to factory default settings. Then connect it to the Ambit and login to it. Check the WAN status. Presumably it will have a 192.168.0.x IP and Gateway. Change the LAN IP address again from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.3.1. Check the WAN status again. There should be no change to it. If it has again changed to 192.168.3.x addresses get rid of the router.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Many thanks for reply.

Reset. The WAN status & subnet were both 0.0.0.0. I changed LAN to 192.168.3.1 , and applied, thus rebooting the router, and logged in again. And the WAN and subnet were still 0.0.0.0. 

Just about everything else - incl. IP under "Service Status", DHCP Server, DNS Settings, Routing Table & Virtual Server had changed to 192.168.3.1.

I hadn't tried to make any other changes apart from the one.

Still throw it away?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably throw it away. One last thing if you want to check, just to make sure there's nothing "funny" going on, you can unplug the Ambit and the Tenda, then plug in the Ambit followed by the Tenda, and check the WAN. If still 0.0.0.0 it's toast.

Sorry it took so long to get to this point. I kept thinking that either you or I or both were confused, but apparently the confused one is the Tenda.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, the 0.0.0.0 is gone. One last thing - won't presume on you any more than this - you've been v. patient & persevering. I fiddled around with more settings under the Setup prog as well as the setup wizard, & troubleshot with Win 7 - it doesn't register any prob. with web connectivity, or name resolution, but rather says it can't connect to the DNS server.

Googling, I came across this:

"This isin't a hard problem to solve actually
You just have to open CMD = Command Prompt and type the following:
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /registerdns

Try one of those and I think you won't have any problem anymore. 
It clears all your DNS cache and makes it functional again.."

Is that worth a try? - My only concern is I don't want to screw up any settings for the other netgear router.

[This'll be my last query - thanks again]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What can't connect to what DNS server?

What does the Tenda's WAN status have now?

The ipconfig /flushdns will hurt nothing but also not help this issue. Not sure exactly what the /registerdns does, but it certainly does nothing for the router.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

All a bit confused - I changed the WAN IP to 192.168.1.2 wh. had registered on ipconfig, when I last posted - & that's what it still is. The DNS Servers are still 192.168.1.1 as per the same ipconfig.

But the service status ip is now 192.168.0.1 - and, on ipconfig, the DHCP Server & Default Gateway are also 192.168.0.1 - and the IPv4 address is 192.168.0.100.

The numbers all keep changing in to me crazy ways. Like I said, unless you see an obvious solution, we'd better leave it there. But thanks for giving it a really good try.


----------



## Electron2418 (Jan 4, 2011)

if you get Network WAN IP 192.168.3.100 in your default settings on your router that seems like problem in your ISP. Your ISP didn't gave you public address something like 94.158.147.204 so try to contact your ISP and ask them if they connect you to internet. they should be able to answer any other questions, because it looks like is problem on their side.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Electron 2418,

Thanks for comment - I think the default settings have always been variations of 192.168.0.1 not "..3.." - that was something I changed to on Terrynet's advice. So I don't understand - or am not sure - your comment applies. The internet connection is fine through their supplied router. (But it may be an idea to try them anyway!)


----------



## Electron2418 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thing is I dont know what authentication using your ISP. It could be possible so your network connection is lock to your netgear router MAC or you put wrong username or pass. They do this to make sure you are using only one public IP. One thing which may help is change Tenda WAN MAC address to be exactly same as Netgear WAN MAC and put exactly same configuration as on Netgear router. This may help. Than try to ping some public ip address if you can get any reply.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Electron2418*, please review the thread closely, especially some of the earlier posts. I've seen no indication that the Ambit modem/router is in bridge mode, and various indications (but no proof) that it is in the default modem/router mode using LAN subnet 192.168.0.x.

*andarot*, not being familiar with the Tenda I don't know what "service status ip" is, and don't understand why you keep mentioning ipconfig information. There seems to be no problem at all with your computer getting a correct IP configuration from the Netgear or Tenda router. There is no problem with the Netgear connecting (and communicating) with the Ambit.

The problem is with the Tenda connecting/communicating with the Ambit. The Netgear's WAN gets a 192.168.0.x IP assigned, right? The Tenda should likewise. If it doesn't, that is the problem.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi Terrynet,

The Tenda always resets to 192.168.0.1 - and was still retaining that as Service Status wh. if you remember is on this page:

Network Status

Connection Status Connected
WAN IP 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
Primary DNS Server 192.168.1.1
Secondary DNS Server 192.168.1.1
Connection Mode Static IP

Service Status

WAN IP 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server Enable
NAT Enable
Firewall Enable

[I changed the settings last to mimic those of the netgear, wh. are 192.168.1.1/2 - but the Service Status IP stayed the same]

When I browser connected to the Tenda last BTW I immediately got: "Windows has detected an IP address conflict" -"Another computer has the same IP address as this computer" [no other computer or router was connected at the time]

and the further explanation was:

"Name resolution for the the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded"

The other networked computer, when switched on, registers Tenda as Excellent signal. I'll have to get in a network-savvy friend to help. My hunch is it does work, but there's something silly I'm not doing.

Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## mesaymitch (Jan 6, 2011)

have you tried setting a different ip range on the dhcp server page ie 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.200 this may avoid the conflict????


----------

